# New hubs



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, now that the RamLin has a new axel, spindles, hubs and bearings, the question is, should I stick with the rubber insert/cap that keeps water out of the bearings or should I switch over to something like "bearing buddy", any thoughts appreciated! Thx!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Bearing buddies are like $20 for a set. But for some people it gives a false sense of confidence to the point that they are not checking their equipment.

It's an inexpensive investment, just remember to check your trailer regularly


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Islander said:


> Well, now that the RamLin has a new axel, spindles, hubs and bearings, the question is, should I stick with the rubber insert/cap that keeps water out of the bearings or should I switch over to something like "bearing buddy", any thoughts appreciated! Thx!


Short Answer: Keep the caps with the rubber plugs on your SuperLube spindles.

Long Answer
Bearing Buddies are designed to constantly push grease through the wheel bearings bearings on standard spindles. Most of the time the grease just leaks out from the inside hub seal where you don't see it slinging all over the inside of your wheel, fender and possibly your boat.

SuperLube spindles are designed to have grease pumped through the inside of the spindle, out through holes between the hub seal and bearing, and then back through the bearings where you can see it coming back out. The cap with the rubber plug does a great job keeping dirt and water and I would keep that.

If you put Bearing Buddies on SuperLube spindles you would have to take them off to change the grease, and any benefit of having the Bearing Buddy spring push grease through the wheel bearings will be negated by it just pushing the grease through the hole through the middle of the SuperLube spindle.

The graphic in this procedure is for hubs with the grease zert on the inside of the hubs. Most all hubs now have the grease zert in the middle of the spindle on the outside. This allows easier access to the Zert and MOST importantly allows you to turn the wheel while pumping in new grease which helps get the old grease out better and prevent rupturing the hub seal on the inside. If you rupture that seal and get grease coming out from there you need to get that seal replaced.

http://www.tiedown.com/pdf/c718.pdf


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Great explanation Mike.


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> Short Answer: Keep the caps with the rubber plugs on your SuperLube spindles.
> 
> Long Answer
> Bearing Buddies are designed to constantly push grease through the wheel bearings bearings on standard spindles. Most of the time the grease just leaks out from the inside hub seal where you don't see it slinging all over the inside of your wheel, fender and possibly your boat.
> ...


Thanks Mike, I'll stick with the caps then. My sop has always been to jack each wheel up, pull the cap grease away till the new grease pushes all the old grease out. I try to do it once a month. Thanks again!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If you have the kind that load grease from the back keep them. But if it's just a cover you can use bearing buddies. The problem of grease coming out of the back seal is caused by people who can't stop pumping grease. If the seal in the back is good BB work. I have had them for years on several boat trailers and before I go out on a trip I just put enough grease in till I see the plate move a tiny bit


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> If you have the kind that load grease from the back keep them. But if it's just a cover you can use bearing buddies. The problem of grease coming out of the back seal is caused by people who can't stop pumping grease. If the seal in the back is good BB work. I have had them for years on several boat trailers and before I go out on a trip I just put enough grease in till I see the plate move a tiny bit


Where does the grease disappear to every use?

Why do the bearings on your car go 100,000 or so before they need attention? They are not greased every time the vehicle is used.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Bearing buddies often result in a blown rear seal. Stay with the rubber caps.


----------

